# Hebrews 6:12-20



## Iconoclast (Sep 25, 2008)

How do you view this passage? It is obviously a great comfort and encouragement. What is the scope and extent of this promise?
The objective part of the promise is certain and sure. Do you think we can be assured of being the object of the promise,and if so how?
Can you list 3-5 verses of scripture to help explain your point of view


----------



## A5pointer (Sep 25, 2008)

Vs. 9 is the key. Those that are saved do not exhibit the traits of those that are warned.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 25, 2008)

I moved this thread to the appropriate forum. I know that this is a frequently considered passage, but it is hardly a FAQ about the PuritanBoard.


----------



## Law Grace Radio (Oct 15, 2008)

Many a wise man can say many a thing I am sure but as I studied this passage a bit today I was struck by this

_We have this hope as an anchor for the soul, firm and secure_

What an abolutely wonderful verse!!! We know from scripture if we are bearing fruit in keeping with repentance that is the sign of regeneration. If we are bearing fruit (however mouldy) then our assurance can be driven to this verse.

What a HOLY, AWESOME, WONDERFUL MIGHT, GOD WE HAVE!


----------

